# New toy



## Joel907

Got it today the prototype from retriver R trainer. It came with electronics but you can buy it without them and use your own. So far I really like it.


----------



## BIG DOG

Any idea on price, what's the distance the electronics work?
Thanks


----------



## fishin444

Some guys get all the good stuff. I would like to know price and compatability with TT or Dogtra electronics.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Joel907 said:


> Got it today the prototype from retriver R trainer. It came with electronics but you can buy it without them and use your own. So far I really like it.


What is it called and how much THX


----------



## Joel907

Will distance on the electronics I will get back to you tuesday I have only had it out too 100 yards so far. 
But you can buy the unit with out electronics and use TT , dogtra, I bet sportdog will work with it too. 
Price I'm hearing 150 for the base and 125 for each tube around 85 for electronics if you need them. You just slide your REtriver R trainer hand shooter in the tube. So all in all it cost way less than the rest. The diversity of this unit is crazy I set it up this evening to shoot a long mark with a deversion that dropped in the dogs face on the way back out of one unit ! I have to make a video for you


----------



## Bartona500

Too cool. Gotta get one.


----------



## BIG DOG

So the base comes with the soleniods? Other than needing the retriever trainers it's plug n play?


----------



## BAYDOG

This could be real good!! Common launcher, and expandable!! Game changer!


----------



## BrettG

Finally someone thinking of practicality and usability. You know if bumper boy had chosen to forgo the electronics and just built the launchers to work with tri tronics and dogtra they would probably be still in business.


----------



## Joel907

Yes it's plug and play. Kevin at RRT told me you could put up too 8 tubes on one stand. He allso told me you can explained the unit as your needs grow. Like if you only got a two shot and later you wanted a 4,6,8,10,12,odd or even number just buy the part to add on tubes or stand.


----------



## swampcollielover

The American way...innovate and competition in the free market....glad this part of our country is still alive!


----------



## BIG DOG

This is great I used bumper boys for a long time. 
I do prefer birds BUT...when you are teaching young pus to mark and need a mark while the pups in route, this would be ideal. You could also use for several marking drills! Definite game changer if the product is durable!


----------



## Blue Tick

I contacted RRT a week or so back about this product when I saw it on their site. Glad to see a prototype is finally out. I'm looking to get my hands on a couple.


----------



## Eric Whitacre

Joel907 said:


> But you can buy the unit with out electronics and use TT , dogtra, I bet sportdog will work with it too.


Are you sure that TT and Dogtra can support more than 2 launchers? I have a TT remote release and it only has 2 electrical connections and therefore would only be able to support 2 launchers/servos. Looking at Dogtras web page it looks like their remote release receiver also only supports up to 2 electrical connections. Sportdogs remote release receiver supports up to 9 electrical connections so it is probably your only non-R-R-T option if you want more than 2 launchers.

Please let me know if I am wrong. I am currently looking at different remote release options. Thanks!


----------



## Arnie

I use a Dogtra RR Delux set up with my wingers. One transmitter can control up to 8 receivers. Each receiver has two electrical connections, left and right. I'd guess that each receiver would control two of these launchers. 


It seems to me that this device would be a great way to add flexibility to our training arsenals without having to pay for built in dedicated electronics.


----------



## Joel907

TT and Dogtra will fire as meny shooters as you want Old or new releases system.
Dogtra for instance channel 1 on trainsmiter and recever is pluged into this four shooter every time I press launch it will fire. One recevier will control the unit no matter how meny shots you have. You only need one recevier for the whole unit. The optional electronics that you can get with it is a one button operation. I will make a video tomorrow.


----------



## BIG DOG

How is that Joel?
If each receiver can only shoot 2 per unit?

I do see sport dogs release system being a player since they say their receiver can launch 4 "birds" per unit


----------



## Joel907

It will work will work with old dogtra one ports too. 
RRT would not tell me how he fig out how too do it. 
You can have a 100 shot unit if you wanted and you would only need one recevier.


----------



## krazybronco2

how water proof is this unit?


----------



## Eric Whitacre

Joel907 said:


> It will work will work with old dogtra one ports too.
> RRT would not tell me how he fig out how too do it.
> You can have a 100 shot unit if you wanted and you would only need one recevier.


It sounds like the unit will only fire the launchers in a predetermined order. Each signal from the transmitter fires a launcher and then sequences it to the next launcher. The next time you hit the button it will fire the next launcher and sequence to the following launcher.

So w/ a quad launcher, if you had 2 launchers aimed to the left and 2 launchers aimed to the right, from the remote you couldn't determine the order that you would get a left or right launch. You would have to determine that when you loaded it by pointing the each launcher in the direction that you wanted the bird to launch per the predetermined firing order.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Joel907 said:


> Will distance on the electronics I will get back to you tuesday I have only had it out too 100 yards so far.
> But you can buy the unit with out electronics and use TT , dogtra, I bet sportdog will work with it too.
> Price I'm hearing 150 for the base and 125 for each tube around 85 for electronics if you need them. You just slide your REtriver R trainer hand shooter in the tube. So all in all it cost way less than the rest. The diversity of this unit is crazy I set it up this evening to shoot a long mark with a deversion that dropped in the dogs face on the way back out of one unit ! I have to make a video for you


Have I got this right?

Base: $150
Electronics: $85
Tubes: $500
Launchers: $280
Bumpers. $ 92

Total: $1107

What am I missing?


----------



## Joel907

I will find out more info. But give me a few days family emergency poped up.


----------



## BIG DOG

Hope everything is ok joel


----------



## Kemp2000

Can anyone tell me where you can buy these retriever r trainers im looking for one that shoots at least 4


----------



## Blue Tick

Kemp2000 said:


> Can anyone tell me where you can buy these retriever r trainers im looking for one that shoots at least 4


When I talked with RRT, I was told late summer. They also said Gun Dog Supply has already put in for a large order of these once they are released for sale.


----------



## BAYDOG

Prayers for your Family emergency! Hope all is well.


----------



## Joel907

Thanks for all the prayers I need all I can get. 

Shooter is still proforming wonderfully. I have been using it everyday. 
I have found I really like it teaching cheaters. I don't have to have a second person throwing for me and I can shoot bummpers to different locations. I pref the green loads , and I have had the electronics out too about 160-170 yards. The electronics are really more of a intro level. Really basic one button transmiter no siern but better than not having any. But the good thing is I my dogtra will work it too. 
I didn't find out any more info on price yet.


----------



## Bonnette13

swampcollielover said:


> The American way...innovate and competition in the free market....glad this part of our country is still alive!


Amen brother! Amen


----------



## Bonnette13

Hey Joel, any progress on that video? Im like a fat kid in the candy store just waiting.


----------



## Joel907

I try to make one Saturday for you.


----------



## Tater 7

Joel907 said:


> Got it today the prototype from retriver R trainer. It came with electronics but you can buy it without them and use your own. So far I really like it.


looks like fisher technics as the tracks and the tubing wouldnt be hard to make with pvc. I imagine you could make this thing for under $650 if you wanted to. Assuming you bought the shooters and fitted everything to them


----------



## dogluvah

The wiring looks quite vunerable to me, sort of like spaghetti all tangled and laying on the ground ?? Maybe this will be secured in channels on the base on future models? Would definitely get snagged and likely pulled apart by me in field or in my vehicle. Also what about damp ground, water at pond side?


----------



## Eric Whitacre

Joel,
From the remote transmitter, can you control the order of fire at the receiver? So if you had the two launchers on the left pointing to the left and the two on the right pointing to the right, from the transmitter can you decide whether you want to throw to the left or the right?


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Have I got this right?
> 
> Base: $150
> Electronics: $85
> Tubes: $500
> Launchers: $280
> Bumpers. $ 92
> 
> Total: $1107
> 
> What am I missing?


Bump.......


----------



## Joel907

Sorry for not getting on here sooner. Been trying too fig out how too post a video. 
Like I said this is a prototype. I now there has been changes. The wiring harness has not gave me any prob and I have it in the field everyday. But I know it has been changed how I don't know. 
Price I have not got a solid it still up in the air as far as I know. I do have a video on my Facebook Cooter's White Trash.

Fyi its not PVC it is made in the USA
and I don't sale the catfish bait


----------



## Joel907

Posted a new video on my facebook firing it with dogtra electronics


----------



## Tater 7

Joel907 said:


> Posted a new video on my facebook firing it with dogtra electronics


well where is the link!!!


----------



## Joel907

https://m.facebook.com/cooters.whitetrash?refsrc=http://www.google.com/url


----------



## Tater 7

Thanks. This thing is sweet. It's gonna make training also much more affordable and effective. Especially since you can just keep adding on to it as you get the money to


----------



## dogluvah

Thanks for videos. 

This unit seems large compared to BB, how does it compare weight wise? I have two 2 shooter BBs. I am a woman with a bad back and rely on BB rather than wingers since I train alone and haven't yet taught the dogs to carry their own equipment.

Sure do like the add-on feature and fact that current electronics work with the unit, all good features for newbies and the less affluent of us. Have never used hand held shooters, but nice that this retains that possibility.

Only downside I see is have to cycle thru in order, no choice of which to fire next.


----------



## Joel907

You do have a choice at the shooter just change the firing order on the wiring that is plug and play. As for the size yes it's a bit bigger. RRT has been around since the 60's there not going anywhere. There costumer service is the best too.


----------



## chanman77

Ok now that it has been out a short time how about some feedback on functionality


----------



## Joel907

This one is a prototype I have had no problems with it I push a button it shoots.


----------



## Steve Shaver

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Bump.......







I would by far prefer the Thunder launcher to this


----------



## Tocayo

Are they available now? If so, where can they be ordered? If not, when will they become available?


----------



## Joel907

I heard that they had a unit at lion country supply training days this weekend. 
So I bet any day.


----------



## Joel907

I seen that Lion country supply has them in stock like $121 per tube $144 for the base. It's a build as you grow unit. All you have to do is drop you classic RRT hand shooter in the tube that's saying you already have one.


----------



## Blue Tick

Joel907 said:


> I seen that Lion country supply has them in stock like $121 per tube $144 for the base. It's a build as you grow unit. All you have to do is drop you classic RRT hand shooter in the tube that's saying you already have one.


Where at, I don't see them on their site yet???


----------



## Joel907

The thing to remember is its a build as you grow unit so you buy what you can thn keep adding as your needs grow. I would call lion country I really had to look to find them on there site


----------



## Blue Tick

Hey Joel. What can you tell me about RRT's electronics? Some folks I talked to today said they were less than stellar and suggested using a dogtra system or sportdog. Something to do with timing and the RRT not firing when pushed, delay errors or something.


----------



## Joel907

The electronics are very simple and plain not a bad thing. I never once had a problem with them you push the button when the unit fires release the button. The transmitter will keep continuous transmit as long as you are pushing the button. The electronics are basic I never had any problems with them. But that's one of the positive points you don't have too use there electronics.


----------



## Blue Tick

Joel907 said:


> The electronics are very simple and plain not a bad thing. I never once had a problem with them you push the button when the unit fires release the button. The transmitter will keep continuous transmit as long as you are pushing the button. The electronics are basic I never had any problems with them. But that's one of the positive points you don't have too use there electronics.


That's basically what I was told. Something about a timing issue with the remote. I like simple, but am rethinking whether I should have ordered dogtra or sportdog electronics. Do you have any videos you can post here by chance?

I guess the main thing I'm curious about is if the RRT electronics will be good enough or should I go ahead and get better from get go?


----------



## Joel907

I will see what I have


----------



## Blue Tick

IYO is their electronics sufficient or is it best to upgrade to have the versatility?


----------



## Joel907

Blue Tick sure was nice talking to you on the phone hope too meet up with you soon


----------



## Jay Dufour

The wiring looks robust as far as size.


----------



## Blue Tick

Jay Dufour said:


> The wiring looks robust as far as size.


I will have my entire setup in just a few days. When I get it I will make some videos on setup and take some pics of it as well. From what I hear is in the works, RRT has some great things planned.


----------



## Joel907

Dude all so make a video using your sport dog release.


----------



## Joel907

Jay Dufour said:


> The wiring looks robust as far as size.


On the prototype ? The one in the pic on this forum is a prototype.


----------



## Blue Tick

Joel907 said:


> Dude all so make a video using your sport dog release.


I put the sportdog on hold so I could get more toys this go round and went with the RRT electronics for the time being. SD is a spring time purchase.


----------



## BAYDOG

In the prototype I do not see a place to attach the electronics to the base? Are we to just lay them on the ground? And how many tubes can the basic electronics control??


----------



## Blue Tick

BAYDOG said:


> In the prototype I do not see a place to attach the electronics to the base? Are we to just lay them on the ground? And how many tubes can the basic electronics control??


There is a little stand that is included for the electronics to sit in/on. It's my understanding that their electronics will handle infinite tubes. Each base will hold a maximum of 8 tubes and you have the ability to attach more bases.


----------



## Joel907

Blue Tick said:


> There is a little stand that is included for the electronics to sit in/on. It's my understanding that their electronics will handle infinite tubes. Each base will hold a maximum of 8 tubes and you have the ability to attach more bases.



Not just there electronics will handle an infinite amount of tubes but any of the other major brand electronics will work on the unit too. You don't have to use RRT electronics I have been using Dogtra with the prototype for some time now.


----------



## BAYDOG

So one receiver will control up to 8 per stand??


----------



## Joel907

You can put two stands or 3 or 4 so on together and one set of electronics as long as there enter connected.


----------



## Mike Sale

Anyone figured out the wiring on this yet ? Like how to rewire a bumperboy to function that way from one dogtra receiver ?


----------



## Blue Tick

Mike Sale said:


> Anyone figured out the wiring on this yet ? Like how to rewire a bumperboy to function that way from one dogtra receiver ?


Why would you need to rewire? You can already use other systems with the RRT. I am currently using their electronics and my dogtra system should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Mike Sale

I'm talking about requiring a bumper boy in the same manner as RRT to make them more reliable. And easier to work on.


----------

